# Storage time for vacuum sealed smoked fish



## cmayna (Sep 21, 2012)

I was reading another thread today which listed  2 months as being the maximum amount of time to store smoked fish in a freezer.  What if it is vacuum sealed?  Oh and this is using the typical non iodized salt, brown sugar and spices brine, smoking to an IT of 145.


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2012)

I have kept some for a year and it was fresh as ever...and the only reason it was in there for a year was it got lost..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2012)

I concur, 1 year is no problem but complete air removal and a good seal is critical. You should check it periodically, it sucks to loose great product...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 24, 2012)

Roller & JJ,  I also concur.  That's exactly how I discovered how long salmon will actually keep fresh.  Comforting to know that I'm not the only one who looses food in the fridge. Maybe one of you could suggest to my wife, she clean the fridge more often... T


----------

